
Who is the man living in Fukushima evacuation zone? - ivankirigin
http://boingboing.net/2011/08/05/who-is-the-man-living-in-fukushima-evacuation-zone.html
======
randomanonymous
Awsome post! You have intrigued me to dig into your story. He is one brave SOB
(or one stupid SOB). Either way, holding a martial arts stance in the middle
of a highly radioactive area makes me say mind over matter! I hope you got his
contact info, would be nice to do a follow up in a few years to see if he is
still around!

~~~
sliverstorm
How on _earth_ is it an example of mind over matter? Getting irradiated is not
hard. It requires no willpower to endure. The only "suffering" you feel while
receiving a lethal dose (not counting the part where you die later) is the
taste of pennies and prickling on your face.

Nor is he demonstrating cleverness that allows him to escape the radiation-
indeed, while stubbornness may be on display here, it has absolutely nothing
to do with "mind over matter".

~~~
pyre
Well, if you could use the power of your mind to generate a field that
repelled radioactive particles...

